# Please advise Router with most features with Torrent Download support.



## sammy (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I need to upgrade my router, please suggest me one:-
My requirement:-
1. It should have torrent download future in build, so that I can just connect my 2TB Hard Drive to it's USB port on router and keep downloading from Torrent site .
2. It should connect at least 4 WIFI device at time, this may include Smart TV, Desktop, 2 Mobiles.
3. Should have better range like Linksys EA9500.
4.Security Feature.
Update;-
5. Must support 4K stream video

From My research I have found:-

Great Range:-* Linksys EA9500* but has no futures.

Great Features:-*Synology RT2600AC* Gigabit Router don't know about it's WiFI Range capability, No Warranty in My Country, need to buy from Ebay.in

*Asus RT-AC88U AC3100* Dual Band   and *Asus AC5300 Tri Band RT-AC5300* seems to have problem after Firmware update , not sure.

Please Advise!

Thanks!


----------



## Steevo (Aug 25, 2017)

No?

Unless you are torrenting Linux downloads 24/7 what you are asking for is illegal in many countries, and thus unsupported by this site. Considering you are asking for 24/7 torrenting support......... I doubt it.


----------



## sammy (Aug 25, 2017)

Steevo said:


> No?
> 
> Unless you are torrenting Linux downloads 24/7 what you are asking for is illegal in many countries, and thus unsupported by this site. Considering you are asking for 24/7 torrenting support......... I doubt it.



Not 24/7  and nothing illegal, I know some routers have those features in built, Please suggest router, if you know, mate...


----------



## SaltyFish (Aug 25, 2017)

Steevo said:


> No?
> 
> Unless you are torrenting Linux downloads 24/7 what you are asking for is illegal in many countries, and thus unsupported by this site. Considering you are asking for 24/7 torrenting support......... I doubt it.


I'm pretty sure stuff like emulation and torrenting has always been a wink-wink nudge-nudge affair that's okay on the site as long as you kept specific details out. We had this not too long ago. Though I'll admit the OP was not doing a good enough job keeping details on the down low.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 25, 2017)

sammy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need to upgrade my router, please suggest me one:-
> My requirement:-
> ...



What is your budget?

What country are you located in?

What do you mean by "Security feature"?

Let's make sure that we do not discuss what content you may or may not be torrenting. Torrents are not necessarily legal or illegal, so we will let this thread stay open unless the topic takes a turn for the worst. If this thread degrades into nonsense about illegal torrenting, and such content, infractions may be given and the thread will be shut down. Fair warning to all.

Frankly I would suggest a system to manage your downloads appropriately, routers may be capable of it but such services can have issues, bugs and reliability problems.

I prefer Asus for home-grade brand gear, also I tend to lean towards Ubiquity which has routers w/o WiFi but they are damn good units with solid firewalls. Then add an Ubiquity UniFi AP for business-grade wifi quality and reliability. Ubiquity wouldn't be helpful for your download requests though...again if it were me, I'd spool up a VM on my server or run a cheap Linux system for such tasks.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 25, 2017)

I will keep my opinion about the legality of torrents to myself. But I will say that filesharing via torrents is a primary method bad guys use to distribute their malware - without being detected by the torrent provider. 

So I ask too, what do you mean by "security feature"?


----------



## ERazer (Aug 25, 2017)

I think OP is asking for router with VPN support, correct me OP if im wrong. Never heard of router natively support torrent site(s).

VPN = 24/7 torrent not gonna go in detail


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 25, 2017)

*asus RTAc68u*

*RTAC66u*

*both have built in VPN option (which require a 3rd party VPN service) iirc.*


----------



## qubit (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm sorry, but I don't know much about routers, however, I can suggest Asus as a brand (I see you have a couple of models there) and perhaps Cisco. They would tend to be expensive though and may not have the featureset you're after.



ERazer said:


> Never heard of router natively support torrent site(s).


Yes, there are ones that can be got going via their web interfaces that then download straight to a HDD and the PC switched off. Perhaps those Asus ones that the OP linked to can do this, I'd have to check to be sure.

@sammy I too would like to know what you mean about "security feature".


----------



## ERazer (Aug 25, 2017)

qubit said:


> Yes, there are ones that can be got going via their web interfaces that then download straight to a HDD and the PC switched off. Perhaps those Asus ones that the OP linked to can do this, I'd have to check to be sure.



 Well i learned something new, I been happy with my server with docker VPN so never dug deeper than that.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 25, 2017)

OP... here is some useful info for your perusal.

Best VPN-Enabled ASUS Routers for VPN, Torrenting, or Cloud Drive


----------



## flmatter (Aug 25, 2017)

I do not do torrents but I have the asus ac-5300 router and it is a beast. I am also running merlin on it for firmware and I have had no issues with it.  It does look like a dead spider with all its legs, rrr antennae's sticking up.  It was one of those deals I could not pass up.


----------



## qubit (Aug 26, 2017)

This article has since gone up on TPU which might help you.

https://www.techpowerup.com/236483/linksys-announces-the-wrt32x-ac3200-gaming-router


----------

